# Atlas track problems



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, here we go again, I mean, I already pulled up all my old fastrack for the , supposedly better Atlas track ,but now I 'am having all kinds of trouble with this stuff, trains hanging up on the switches, de-rail ments on the switches, yes, most all of my problems seem to be with the switch tracks,and I can't, or haven't yet been able to put my finger in what is my major malfunction.
so, maybe some one out their just might have the answer to this most troublesome question, before I take a chain saw to the whole thing and call it quits.  Mike


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't help much but make sure the switches are switching completely and try running the train the opposite direction on the switch. (just to see if different) 
Try running your fingers on the switch rails and feel for burrs or steps. Push the loco by hand and look to see if you can see what is hanging up.
Others will want to know what model loco is doing this and are all locos doing this or just one. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but IMO the Atlas switches suck! We use them on our modular club layout, and they are frequently a source of issues. If you tinker with them, and also wire the individual rail sections together under the table, you can sometimes get them to work. The switch machines are also troublesome, and we're replacing them as fast as we can. 

My advice is to consider Ross switches, they work well with Atlas track and will be a far superior solution. 

I actually do like the Atlas track, too bad they didn't do as good a job on the switches.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone here used RMT's snap track and switches yet?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mike, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but IMO the Atlas switches suck! We use them on our modular club layout, and they are frequently a source of issues. If you tinker with them, and also wire the individual rail sections together under the table, you can sometimes get them to work. The switch machines are also troublesome, and we're replacing them as fast as we can.
> 
> My advice is to consider Ross switches, they work well with Atlas track and will be a far superior solution.
> 
> I actually do like the Atlas track, too bad they didn't do as good a job on the switches.


I did consider others like ross ,gargraves, ect. before buying the Atlas switches, but to keep every thing looking the same, and because of Atlas is nickel silver rails , I went with it.
I did not however, use any of Atlas switch motors, I realized they sucked right out of the box, I have all tortoise?? switch motors under the table, they all work very good,its the switch it self that's causing problems.
and not all of them, just one or two.

all the MTH locos either "jam" or loose power on these switches

none of Lionel locos "jam" but do stall briefly at these switches, showing those are having issues also on the same switch.

none of my rolling stock are having any issues on any of the switches so far


and all my trains are all modern "o" scale diesels Sd-70's, dash 9's dash 8's SD 40m-2's ect. all kinda long stuff .............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try tying the rails together under the table for the Atlas switch rails, that usually solves the issues of stalling on the switches. The ones that are the most trouble seem to be the curved switches, we're still working out issues with a couple of those.

Another issue is the blackened center rail, you might do some hard scotchbrite on that rail top to remove some of the anodize from it, that's another issue we've had with the track and switches.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Up date: ok, I have solved some of the issues, and discovered others, first, I checked for power loss with the DVOM, found dried glue from ballasting ,on the rails,

then I rolled a non powered dash 8, sense the powered dash 8 s seemed to be the most effected, across the troublesome switches and found that the trucks were hanging up on the guard rails, and points, these are straight cut at the factory ,leaving sharp edges, with a dremel tool and a file bit I carefully tapered the top edges down like tiny little ramps so the trucks slide over them easier.
this seemed to help a great deal, and now MOST of my MTH locos can go through with out a hitch, more tuning my be needed so all the MTH can go through.

none of the Lionel locos are having trouble now going through any of them ,not even the curved switch, witch ,BTW was not ever a problem.
so my only power issues turns out is just me not seeing the clear dried glue on the rails, old eyes I guess, yes I'm gunna blame it on my old , half blind eyes, at least that part LOL ...............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been down the glue on the rails path, that's usually solved after the first good cleaning.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

True, I guess sense I just got the fright main going ,I forgot about the glue, after a quick scrub with a LGB track block and a wipe down with a laquer dampened rag ,the track is clean.
NOTE : To all ,please be carefull if you use laquer thinner as I do, though it cleans and dries fast , It is VERY dangerous and highly flammable. .............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you were talking about a lacquer thinner and not just lacquer.  Yes, the stuff is EXTREMELY flammable!


----------

